# Moving a meter combo and splicing SER



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I guess you didn't learn anything from the other thread in which everyone told you that you shouldn't be doing this...


----------



## MattM-NC (Dec 11, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I guess you didn't learn anything from the other thread in which everyone told you that you shouldn't be doing this...




That other thread got closed or else I would respond to it with more detail. Unfortunately I just got blasted all day and before i could provide more context the the thread closed. So, I just thanked everyone for their feedback . And for obvious reasons I am not doing that job. If folks want to talk more about that situation they can PM me or reopen the thread or something.



If it's okay, let's focus on this one? I'd love to hear any thoughts about my plan for this one. I've spliced SER before and the inspector was cool with how it went. But I still like to run my ideas by others.



M.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MattM-NC said:


> If it's okay, let's focus on this one? I'd love to hear any thoughts about my plan for this one.


 I think it's a bad idea for you to be working on someone else's electrical service and PoCo metering equipment without a license, insurance, proper business entity, etc. etc.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

He has been a member for three years. It looks like he filled out his profile. What am I missing here? Why is he getting beat up?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> He has been a member for three years. It looks like he filled out his profile. What am I missing here? Why is he getting beat up?


You don't understand very basic things, do you? Even after they were spelled out for you...

Oh, and "beat up"? I thought you Canadian hockey players were supposed to be tough?


----------



## MattM-NC (Dec 11, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I think it's a bad idea for you to be working on someone else's electrical service and PoCo metering equipment without a license, insurance, proper business entity, etc. etc.



Dude! You have it out for me. :surprise:

I appreciate your concern for safety. It's a big part of why I come on here to run my ideas by people. For the record I'm licensed, insured, Scorp. I work with other experienced electricians regularly to make sure I'm on doing things right. I've passed every inspection I've had on the first try since getting licensed 6 months ago. When I run into weird situations, like this one, I like to come here and see what people have to say.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MattM-NC said:


> Dude! You have it out for me. :surprise:


 I really don't have it out for you. If I did, I would happily tell you.



> For the record I'm licensed, insured, Scorp.


Then I apologize. 

Update your profile, it says that you are not licensed. That, mixed with the questions in your last thread make it seem as if this is just sidework for you.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

By rotate, do you mean mount the enclosure sideways or around the corner? I don't think its meant to be mounted any way other than the way it is, vertical.


----------



## MattM-NC (Dec 11, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I really don't have it out for you. If I did, I would happily tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough, they were some sketchy questions regarding a sketchy situation. ...Profile updated.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MattM-NC said:


> Fair enough, they were some sketchy questions regarding a sketchy situation. ...Profile updated.


 You should have a moderator open your other thread. Explain that you are licensed.

I see no issue boxing the SER cable. 

If you want easy and quick, buy 3 polaris connectors and one splice reducer (set screw barrel style connectors). Or if you want to save $60-80 buy 4 of those splice reducers and tape them up yourself.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> By rotate, do you mean mount the enclosure sideways or around the corner? I don't think its meant to be mounted any way other than the way it is, vertical.


Pictures explain it better in this thread: https://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/2-200-amp-main-breakers-correct-terminology-268522/


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven’t updated my profile since the pack of lies I told when I joined  .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What's a profile? Should I have one?


----------



## MattM-NC (Dec 11, 2016)

nrp3 said:


> By rotate, do you mean mount the enclosure sideways or around the corner? I don't think its meant to be mounted any way other than the way it is, vertical.





The link hackwork provides will explain it. I first looked at this job in december and started a thread back then,. finally got HOA approval and getting started on it now. 



It is rotating 90 degrees to facing forwards to be installed in a new wall as part of an adddition.\


That corner of the house has the meter base, two ac condensers and the gas entry, but that is exactly where the home owners want to expand their mud room. $ to burn.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I too thought OP was unlicensed doing sidework when I made the comment about "It's not happening" on the 500' run of UF above ground (although that's still _not happening_). 

Lesson learned on updating profiles!

OP: Congratulations on getting your license. Be safe. If the customer doesn't have the money to make it safe & compliant, don't do the work. Don't let them beat you down into something that's going to take you out. It's theirs until they sell it. It's yours forever. 

_Back to our regularly scheduled program..._


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> What's a profile? Should I have one?


Nah, you're old enough to be (great) grandfathered in. LOL


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I thought 99 just bribed his way in with a dozen donuts?


Tim.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

canbug said:


> I thought 99 just bribed his way in with a dozen donuts?
> 
> 
> Tim.


Yeah and they were on the clearance shelf at Safeway!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> Nah, you're old enough to be (great) grandfathered in. LOL


Yea, I'm so old I remember back when Mike Holt was just a kid who ran around the neighborhood barefoot all the time.....


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I thought you Canadian hockey players were supposed to be tough?


Check out his new avatar, he's not that tough anymore


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not to sure about what is trying to be done by the OP but those are the smallest 4/0 SER cables I've ever seen, and I've done a crap load of splicing 4/0 cable. Looks like 100 AMP rated cable to me


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

J F Go said:


> I'm not to sure about what is trying to be done by the OP but those are the smallest 4/0 SER cables I've ever seen, and I've done a crap load of splicing 4/0 cable. Looks like 100 AMP rated cable to me


Good catch. Looks like 1/0 actually.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

In the other thread I did question why the service entrance pipe was so small for 400A.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

J F Go said:


> I'm not to sure about what is trying to be done by the OP but those are the smallest 4/0 SER cables I've ever seen, and I've done a crap load of splicing 4/0 cable. Looks like 100 AMP rated cable to me


They look bigger than the factory 3/0 jumpers coming off the left hand main.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the 4/0 SER is legit.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HackWork said:


> You should have a moderator open your other thread. Explain that you are licensed.
> 
> I see no issue boxing the SER cable.



I reopened the other thread @HackWork @MattM-NC

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/500-feet-uf-how-much-available-power-270724/


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Yea, I'm so old I remember back when Mike Holt was just a kid who ran around the neighborhood barefoot all the time.....


Well I could have water skied with him if I knew him way back then.


----------

